# Any Malaysia living in Canada?



## jn78 (May 28, 2007)

I am planning to migrate to Canada. But I afraid I can't cope with the culture and not sure of the standard of living in Canada? How does it feel? Hope someone reply...Thanks.


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

I would like to be the first in this forum to encourage you to move to Canada. 

The culture here is a great one as we benefit from a rich mixture and variety of world cultures. It will be pretty easy to find other people who are looking to share the Malaysian culture. 

The cost of living is reasonably high as it is definitely more expensive then most oriental countries. It will be an easier transition for anyone with a strong network of relationships prior to the move. I would look at getting in touch with churches and other social service providers. 

I hope that helps, but there may be others with more specific advice.

All the best,

Michael


----------



## sling (May 24, 2007)

Canada will seem very cold and very expensive compared to Malaysia. I don't know how many immigrants there are from Malaysia, but there are a lot from other Asian countries.

Many people who come from SE Asia and have good jobs in the US and Canada are surprised to find that live-in maids are rare, and in fact most people do their own housework. In SE Asia, it is common for apartments to include a maid's room, where in Canada, it will be rare for anyone to have someone to even clean for them once a week. Yet these same people who are doing their own housework have nice cars, jewelery, clothing, and take nice vacations. The culture just doesn't support the idea of having maids, and there are no immigration provisions for them. In Malaysia, there are Indonesian maids everywhere, because the law allows them to come in. In Canada, there is no special immigration law to bring in servants.


----------



## coldnorth (Aug 1, 2007)

I think you will like Canada. It is a nice country and the people are friendly. However, I have never been to Malaysia, so I cannot compare it to there.


----------



## myeyes (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey there,

Yes, I am living in Canada and actually I am from Kuala Lumpur. To be particular, the east side of Canada, Halifax Nova Scotia.
I believe if you're moving into more towards the east of the country, you might need some time to adapt to the cultural shock that you might get.
However, if you're moving towards the central - west side of Canada.
You should be very fine with it as from central towards the west side is more multi cultural and have more asians residing in that area.
Hope this comment will help.


----------



## coldnorth (Aug 1, 2007)

I think there might be some Asian areas in other places. 

Of course, it all depends on how much you are willing to adapt to a new culture.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

There are immigration laws to bring maids and helpers into Canada , i know several people who have them in thier employ including nannies , should you care to visit the Candian government site , you will most probably find that information . There are specific cultural groups across the country and in Toronto there are even areas that you would think you were in a different country because they cater almost completely to thier expats , right down to home grown foods and cinemas . The eastern provinces , in particular , Nova Scotia , tend to look after 'Home grown residents ' more than 'outsiders .


----------

